# autoconf para a meio do ./configure

## PT_LAmb

Ora viva,

Hoje decidi, após 3 meses sem fazer um emerge -u world, fazer o primeiro. Após alguns pacotes compilados, tive uma falha no autoconf-2.54. Este pára na última linha, sem dar qualquer erro...

Aqui vai o output

```
yogurt root # emerge world -u

Calculating world dependencies ...done!

>>> emerge (1 of 101) sys-devel/autoconf-2.54 to /

>>> md5 ;-) autoconf-2.54.tar.bz2

>>> md5 ;-) autoconf-2.13.tar.gz

>>> Unpacking source...

>>> Unpacking autoconf-2.54.tar.bz2

>>> Unpacking autoconf-2.13.tar.gz

 * Applying autoconf-2.13-configure-gentoo.diff...                                                                            [ ok ]

 * Applying autoconf-2.13-configure.in-gentoo.diff...                                                                         [ ok ]

 * Applying autoconf-2.5-infopage-namechange.patch...                                                                         [ ok ]

>>> Source unpacked.

checking for a BSD-compatible install... /bin/install -c

checking whether build environment is sane... yes

checking for gawk... gawk

checking whether make sets ${MAKE}... yes

checking for expr... /usr/bin/expr

checking for gm4... no

checking for gnum4... no

checking for m4... /usr/bin/m4

checking whether m4 supports frozen files... yes

checking for perl... /usr/bin/perl

checking for emacs... emacs

checking for emacs... (cached) emacs

checking where .elc files should go... 

```

Alguém tem alguma ideia?

Obrigado por qualquer ajuda,

Ricardo Cordeiro  :Smile: 

PS - Também coloquei um post em inglês, aqui

----------

## Hal[PT]

Por acaso já vi um ./configure em que a makefile gerada saía com uma referência ao autoconf que depois usava um script marado que paria um configure script atrofiado e que bloqueava a meio. Mas isso não foi de forma alguma associado a um .ebuild e não tem propriamente a ver com a situação aqui...

----------

## PT_LAmb

Ora viva novamente,

Estou a tentar um emerge -u --deep world. Está-me a compilar outros pacotes. Vamos a ver se resulta.  :Confused: 

Cumprimentos,

Ricardo Cordeiro  :Smile: 

----------

## PT_LAmb

 *Hal[PT] wrote:*   

> Por acaso já vi um ./configure em que a makefile gerada saía com uma referência ao autoconf que depois usava um script marado que paria um configure script atrofiado e que bloqueava a meio. Mas isso não foi de forma alguma associado a um .ebuild e não tem propriamente a ver com a situação aqui...

 

Mas sempre conseguiste resolver a situação?

Qual era o ebuild?

Cumprimentos,

Ricardo Cordeiro  :Smile: 

----------

## PT_LAmb

Parou novamente...  :Sad: 

----------

## PT_LAmb

Olá novamente,

Acho que encontrei alguma coisa que pode ajudar a resolver o problema. Aqui vai.

Estas são as últimas linhas da secção core tests do ficheiro config.log:

```
configure:1792: checking for emacs

configure:1818: result: emacs

configure:1831: checking where .elc files should go

configure:1841: $EMACS -batch -q -eval '(while load-path (princ (concat (car load-path) "\n")) (setq load-path (cdr load-path)))' </dev/null >conftest.out
```

e a variável EMACS na secção Cache Variables:

```
ac_cv_prog_EMACS=emacs
```

Penso que o script pára na linha 1841. Portanto, aqui vai esse bocado do configure

```
  # If $EMACS isn't GNU Emacs or XEmacs, this can blow up pretty badly

  # Some emacsen will start up in interactive mode, requiring C-x C-c to exit,

  #  which is non-obvious for non-emacs users.

  # Redirecting /dev/null should help a bit; pity we can't detect "broken"

  #  emacsen earlier and avoid running this altogether.

  { (echo "$as_me:$LINENO: \$EMACS -batch -q -eval '(while load-path (princ (concat (car load-path) \"\\n\")) (setq load-path (cdr load-path)))' </dev/null >conftest.out") >&5

  ($EMACS -batch -q -eval '(while load-path (princ (concat (car load-path) "\n")) (setqload-path (cdr load-path)))' </dev/null >conftest.out) 2>&5

  ac_status=$?

  echo "$as_me:$LINENO: \$? = $ac_status" >&5

  (exit $ac_status); }

        am_cv_lispdir=`sed -n \

       -e 's,/$,,' \

       -e '/.*\/lib\/\(x\?emacs\/site-lisp\)$/{s,,${libdir}/\1,;p;q;}' \

       -e '/.*\/share\/\(x\?emacs\/site-lisp\)$/{s,,${datadir}/\1,;p;q;}' \

       conftest.out`

       rm conftest.out

       if test -z "$am_cv_lispdir"; then

         am_cv_lispdir='${datadir}/emacs/site-lisp'

       fi

fi
```

(a linha 1841 está logo a seguir aos comentários)

Então percebi que o problema poderia ser do XEmacs, por isso actualizei-o para a última versão, e tentei novamente o autoconf. Mas o problema persiste.

Acho que estou a chegar à solução do problema, mas mesmo assim não sei o que fazer agora.

Agradeço qualquer sugestão,

Ricardo Cordeiro  :Smile: 

PS - Obrigado darktux pelas dicas.  :Wink: 

----------

## PT_LAmb

Ahhhhhhhhhhhhh!!!!!! Finalmente uma causa!!!!

Estive a brincar mais uma vez com o configure do autoconf, e percebi que realmente não tenho o emacs instalado, mas sim o xemacs. De alguma forma o teste anterior ao que falha (o que procura saber se o emacs está instalado) funciona, definindo a variável $EMACS com emacs. O problema está na linha do script onde se procuram as directorias onde colocar os ficheiros .elc, que quando a  variável $EMACS está definida com emacs não funciona, mas se definida com xemacs, tudo corre bem.

```
$EMACS -batch -q -eval '(while load-path (princ (concat (car load-path) "\n")) (setq load-path (cdr load-path)))' </dev/null
```

Uma vez substituída a variável pelo valor correcto, é compilada uma lista de directorias (o que parece ser o resultado desejado).

Ok. Já foi encontrada a causa, agora só falta a solução.

Cumprimentos,

Ricardo Cordeiro  :Smile: 

----------

## PT_LAmb

Bolas! Eu é que criei o problema!  :Embarassed: 

Tinha um script em /usr/local/bin/emacs com o seguinte conteúdo:

```
#!/bin/bash 

xemacs -wm $*
```

que estava a causar o problema e a confundir o configure.

Agora percebo porque existem os aliases.

Mil desculpas por esta thread sem valor algum, que só está a poluir os forums.   :Embarassed:   :Embarassed:   :Embarassed:   :Embarassed:   :Embarassed:   :Embarassed: 

Ricardo Cordeiro  :Embarassed: 

----------

## humpback

 *PT_LAmb wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Mil desculpas por esta thread sem valor algum, que só está a poluir os forums.       
> 
> 

 

Lol... estás muito penitente  :Smile: 

Eu achei interessante a thread. so acharia mal se ao descobrires o problema não viesses ca contar como tinha sido.

----------

## PT_LAmb

Thanks...  :Very Happy: 

Ricardo Cordeiro  :Smile: 

----------

